# wildcamping south donegal/sligo



## captainignorance

Hi there. wondering if anyone knew of good wildcamping places in South Donegal/Sligo areas.

Thanks


----------



## erneboy

Being from Northern Ireland we have spent a lot of time in those areas. It's really as simple as finding a place and staying there, ask if anyone minds if you are near houses. Places are widespread and extremely numerous. Fat too numerous to mention and because of that I never bothered taking a note of them. I may remember a few if you can be more specific about where you are going, Alan.


----------



## philbre

*try here*

at rosses point, in sligo

as u drive towards rosses point, the sea is on your lhs

on the rhs, theres a pub with a public car park right in front of it

i have stayed there many times

or stay at the pier in mullaghmore

u will love either one


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi,

Register with www.motorhomecraic.com An Ireland wide forum (free) which has loads of info on wild camping, especially in the user map section.

Also www.mantamagic.com has a map of spots to camp.

You may want to look at www.safenightsireland.com which is a form of britstops.

Enjoy your trip.

Davy


----------



## DaveL123

*Streedage Beach*

streedagh beach has a car park you can wild camp & is in a seriously beautiful part of Sligo


----------

